# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Po të kishit 'tiketën universale'?

## Manci

Paramendoni se jeni fitues i nje 'tikete universale', me te cilen mund te ndjekni per se afermi cdo ceremoni qe mund te paramendoni se organizohet ne bote.

Cka kishit vendosur ju te shikoni po te ju jepet mundesia, apo po te kishit kete tiketen 'magjike'?

Tema ka sondazh!

----------


## zANë

Nje udhetim me BALONA me fryme
Ishit ngjitur ne Mont Everst (pika me e larte ne bote) 
Njeren nga keto do zgjidhesha une :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Juvi

nje takim me nje person qe e kam larg dhe qe me ka marre malli  :i ngrysur: 

sdo gjo tjeter

----------


## Edmondii

Nje vizite bossave te pushtetit (Bush, Putin, Shirak, Bler...)

eshte me rendesi te njofesh personalisht keta persona.

----------


## Lunesta

Ne shqip fjala 'ticket' eshte bilete. Beje shqip qe te te pergjigjem.

----------


## land

Viziten horrave! -Vetem se kush e mban gjith ate thes me gozhda dhe cekicin... duhet me e kryqezu nonjenin se z'bo!

----------


## Arcimedes

Nje tiket per ate boten tjeter, vdekja, per  me e pare njehere se si eshte per me qene ne ate boten tjeter, sepse me duket shume misterjoze, prandaj.


Kalofshi mire

----------

